# Some Like it Hot...Hot Pepper Oil



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Hot pepper oil for pasta and other dishes like sausage & peppers, 
omelets, everything that you usually sprinkle hot pepper on.
Have you ever made it?

Heat up a little olive oil and put in about 2 tablespoons
of pepper flakes...lower heat and watch stirring carefully not
to burn pepper flakes...shut off fire after 30 seconds or so.
I usually put this is a small jar and spoon a little of it over pasta.

This time I tried it in a jar with a pour spout. I’m not sure 
that enough pepper flakes will come out with the oil. I think I
may have to go back to putting it in a jar, and spooning it on.
Anyhow, It’s good!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

The oil should be infused with the pepper now.
I got some pepper oil at the Asian store several years ago. It was black pepper oil. Took a taste. This place needs a vomiting emoticon. 
I tossed the whole bottle.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well try mine...it’s delicious, you like hot stuff right? It’s addicting.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I always have some on the counter. 1 cup of flakes, to two cups good peanut oil. Good peanut oil! I cannot get good peanut oil in the grocery store. I have to get it at an Asian food store.
I heat it up (I don't fry the flakes) then let it sit until cool. Then I *strain it *and put it into a spouted container that looks very much like your picture.
It is extremely hot. It has lots of uses if you can take the heat. I can't take the heat as much anymore, but do use it. I love it. Cook with it. Fry with it. Use in Asian dipping sauces and even use as a dipping sauce all by itself.
It is pretty as well.

When using to fry something, keep your face away from the pot or frying pan. It will give your sinuses a terrible time.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I like a good flavor even more than hot though. At the Asian store I also found what they call chilli oil. Quite puckable also. What I really like is this. I buy this size, 1/2 gallon. I've kept other hot sauce bottles that I decant it into for table use. Only $12 online at Walmart. Bets the heck out of buying a bunch of smaller bottles at near $3 each. This is flavorful and not as hot as others. Imported from Mexico.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Yep. Chili oil has one thing going for it. Its hot as hell and really has no taste at all. Hot spicy oil is all it is. Thus why I use it for sauteing pot stickers and similar.
I do not use hot sauces that are all heat and no flavor. Tabasco is a good example but it does have some flavor. Its very hot IMO.
I buy Franks at the warehouse at a steep discount. Two big bottles cheap.
Franks tastes great and is not to hot. "I put that **** on everything"


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I agree with Wooley, some peppers just don't taste good, I don't like the taste of Habanero peppers, not to mention they are just a little too hot to me. I haven't tried pepper flakes in oil but I will.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I like jalapeño peppers...I made a bunch of stuffed jalapeño pepper with leftoverstuffing. I cut them in half scoped out the insides and ran them under cold water to remove any loose ‘hot’ seeds.

To the stuffing - I added a little chicken broth to soften it and stuffed the peppers.I drizzled them with olive oil and baked them at 350* for about 15 to 20 minutes until they were soft. They were incredibly delicious...Even cold they were good.

It’s easy to make homemade stove top stuffing, and it is delicious stuffed in peppers.
Usually, when I made them I put in some chopped anchovies...I know I did a thread on bread stuffed bell peppers already.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I've never tasted Frank's hot sauce and agree with J.V. that Tabasco is too hot. Stuffed jalapenos I like to make ABTs.








The Perfect Man-Treat for Superbowl Sunday: Atomic Buffalo Turds


The name alone makes these worth making. These sausage-cream-cheese-stuffed bacon-wrapped jalapenos are the perfect man-treat for game day.




lickmyspoon.com





I've never tried Italian sausage in them, also used little smokie sausages, otherwise the same except splitting and putting back together. I have a pepper cleaner doohickey I use. Just cut the tops off, insert the cleaner and make a full turn or two and pull out a core of seeds and veins. Just a few seconds to do it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Franks hot sauce is a favorite here also. I also like the flavor of taco bell’s hot sauce.
I like the idea of sausage, I may throw a couple of my sausage patties in with the stove top stuffing next time I make the jalapeño stuffed peppers. kudnt hert!


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I made my bread dressing/stuffing this Thanksgiving with crusty french bread and breakfast type sausage along with the traditional celery and onion and butter. One tube of hot and one tube of regular. The stuffing was loaded with sausage...........LOL No one complained but next time I will use just one tube of sausage. Maybe a bit less turkey stock as well.
Everyone raved about it and asked what I had done different. Actually two minor mistakes is what I had done different.
All was well. Learn from mistakes.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Italians make sausage stuffing for the Turkey. I like just the traditional bread stuffing,
I combine bread both white and Italian and cornbread. I also like the stuffing cooked inside the bird, many bake it separately.


----------

